# Smoke testing



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

My brother was talking to me about his job he is looking for a way of testing 
and tracking conduits at the MFG, plant that he works at do you think
that a smoke blower would allow him to find were these conduits run to and if they are broken ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting question. Obviously I know little about electrical materials, I could see it working on the grey glued conduit they use, but what about junction boxes? If they're not waterproof and smoke leaks out, I bet it'll work.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes he wants to be able to tell which conduits go to what locations they have many conduits some are empty as spares, some are broken under slab floor,
some have been abandoned,
and if they show which j box's are on a certain circuit


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Should do the trick. I'd have a bunch of bodies with some kind of way to mark the difference between them. Maybe colored markers or electrical tape.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Years ago an electrical contractor was having trouble pulling wire through a 4" conduit. I saw how bad they were struggling and told them for a small fee, I could send sewer camera down their conduit and see what was going on. Turns out the lightning protection company trenched right through their conduit. Located and marked it for them. They seemed to like me a lot more after that!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a decent idea.


----------

